# "walkable" Roof?



## dirtengineer

I can't find it in the owner's manual...

Do any of you folks walk on your roof or do you do your roof maintenance from a ladder? I have a 2006 21RS.


----------



## thefulminator

If I remember correctly, my roof is rated for a 300 lb person. I don't trust that so I do my maintenance from a ladder.


----------



## CamperAndy

You can go on the roof but need to try and stay on the rafters, they are easy to tell where they are when you are up there. If you are replacing a roof vent or working on the AC you should lay some plywood up there to help spread the load out. That said I do most of what I need to do from a ladder.


----------



## mmblantz

I've been walking in mine for all of my maintenance for 5 years and no problems. I just make sure I'm stepping on the rafters and crawl to spread the weight where I can. ---Mike


----------



## dirtengineer

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Dub

On a call to Outback over a warranty issue once I asked that question, they told me it was fine to walk on that I should have no worries.


----------



## Up State NY Camper

Dub said:


> On a call to Outback over a warranty issue once I asked that question, they told me it was fine to walk on that I should have no worries.


During PDI, rep told me it was ok to walk on roof, even slides. I've been doing so with no problems so far. I weigh 170lbs.


----------



## Dub

I forgot what they told me the roof was made of, but they mentioned it was thicker than your average residential flooring which obviously no one questions walking on or stacking furniture on it.


----------



## outback loft

Dub said:


> I forgot what they told me the roof was made of, but they mentioned it was thicker than your average residential flooring which obviously no one questions walking on or stacking furniture on it.


I wouldn't trust them on that answer. In residential construction the sub flooring is 3/4" thick, be it plywood or tongue and groove boards. and then you are supposed to have another 3/4 on top of that, which would account for hardwood floors. But if hardwood floors are not to be used another layer of plywood is supposed to go down under carpeting, linoleum, etc.

Most newer trailers I have seen(at least ones that have a rubber roof) have been if you are lucky 3/8" plywood, but I have seen 1/8" plywood all the way up to 3/4 plywood. I actually have 3/4" plywood on mine and you now for sure when you walk on it.


----------



## Dub

outback loft said:


> I forgot what they told me the roof was made of, but they mentioned it was thicker than your average residential flooring which obviously no one questions walking on or stacking furniture on it.


I wouldn't trust them on that answer. In residential construction the sub flooring is 3/4" thick, be it plywood or tongue and groove boards. and then you are supposed to have another 3/4 on top of that, which would account for hardwood floors. But if hardwood floors are not to be used another layer of plywood is supposed to go down under carpeting, linoleum, etc.

Most newer trailers I have seen(at least ones that have a rubber roof) have been if you are lucky 3/8" plywood, but I have seen 1/8" plywood all the way up to 3/4 plywood. I actually have 3/4" plywood on mine and you now for sure when you walk on it.
[/quote]

According to the website

Roof
5" galvanized steel tapered truss on 16" centers
3/8" roof decking
One-piece EPMD rubber roof
R14 blanket insulation

Watch this video to get a peek at the 5" trusses under the 3/8 boards


----------



## outback loft

Dub said:


> I forgot what they told me the roof was made of, but they mentioned it was thicker than your average residential flooring which obviously no one questions walking on or stacking furniture on it.


I wouldn't trust them on that answer. In residential construction the sub flooring is 3/4" thick, be it plywood or tongue and groove boards. and then you are supposed to have another 3/4 on top of that, which would account for hardwood floors. But if hardwood floors are not to be used another layer of plywood is supposed to go down under carpeting, linoleum, etc.

Most newer trailers I have seen(at least ones that have a rubber roof) have been if you are lucky 3/8" plywood, but I have seen 1/8" plywood all the way up to 3/4 plywood. I actually have 3/4" plywood on mine and you now for sure when you walk on it.
[/quote]

According to the website

Roof
5" galvanized steel tapered truss on 16" centers
3/8" roof decking
One-piece EPMD rubber roof
R14 blanket insulation

Watch this video to get a peek at the 5" trusses under the 3/8 boards

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=qnj-4_5iXKQ
[/quote]

3/8 is about what I was expecting for them to have. It is definitely walkable, but should be done with care.


----------



## Dub

The guy in the video walking on the roof seems to be doing it with care as the narrator is saying it's okay, the guys building on the roof just seem to be working away.


----------



## outback loft

Dub said:


> The guy in the video walking on the roof seems to be doing it with care as the narrator is saying it's okay, the guys building on the roof just seem to be working away.


Well it is definitely something to do with care. I know that I fixed another Keystone product that had 1/4 plywood for the roof and it tore the rubber roofing when it buckled. That same trailer had only 1/8 plywood for the floor. I can definitely say that walking on the roof of my loft there is no movement, I cannot however walk on the actual loft roof as that is only 1x2 aluminum ceiling braces, with 1/4" ply for the roofing.


----------



## AK or Bust

It seems pretty safe to walk on the roof of our outback fifth wheel. Here's two things to watch out for that nobody's mentioned so far.

Sometimes fasteners (nails, screws, etc.) under the rubber roof will dislodge over time and start coming up. I don't think it's a common problem but don't know. I found a nail head or something under the rubber poking up about a half inch under the rubber membrane. If you stay clear of it then it's not really a problem. However if you step on it, you risk putting a hole in the rubber roof. Just something to think about. I recommend you look carefully before walking.

And the second thing I will warn people of. This is just something stupid I did but I'm paying for it now. I washed my roof about 3 months ago and at one point I spent too much time standing on the rear ladder with the hose and brush .... barefoot. I guess I have to someday realize I'm not 20 years old any more because I actually did damage to my right foot. All that pressure standing on that thin ladder did a number on my foot. I finally went to a foot doctor a couple weeks ago and learned it's a long slow process to healing that type of injury.


----------



## Dub

outback loft said:


> The guy in the video walking on the roof seems to be doing it with care as the narrator is saying it's okay, the guys building on the roof just seem to be working away.


Well it is definitely something to do with care. I know that I fixed another Keystone product that had 1/4 plywood for the roof and it tore the rubber roofing when it buckled. That same trailer had only 1/8 plywood for the floor. I can definitely say that walking on the roof of my loft there is no movement, I cannot however walk on the actual loft roof as that is only 1x2 aluminum ceiling braces, with 1/4" ply for the roofing.
[/quote]

I would guess that not all Keystones are created equal. The video is specifically for Outbacks. And in that case it might just mean recent models in the past few years. I would definitely be cautious about walking on the roof of a Laredo or another type of Keystone trailer. I'm a big guy 250lbs and have been on my roof numerous times.


----------



## Emilie

dirtengineer said:


> I can't find it in the owner's manual...
> 
> Do any of you folks walk on your roof or do you do your roof maintenance from a ladder? I have a 2006 21RS.


Seems I saw something in the "online" OM on Outback fivers. Said not to walk on roof. I did once while washing. A Camping World emp jumped up there checking for vents while contemplateing a washer install. When I was on the roof, I noticed the joints flex under my weight - could see the rubber stretch. Washing from ladder from now on. Plus, with slipery soap and water, it's a long way to fall.

Good luck, Ray


----------

